# How many pounds does the ERGO go up to?



## skj474 (Jul 19, 2002)

Last time I used it was this past fall, my ds is approx 34 lbs, is he too heavy for it??


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

This was taken from the Ergo website:

"We say you can carry up to 60 pounds in The ERGO, but really the carrier will accommodate you as long as you and your baby would like to carry and be carried. One of our distributor's 5 year old son begs to be carried in The ERGO. We have also sold the carrier to many people whose child is already 3 years old when they bought it."

Tereasa


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

No, he's not too heavy. But I can't carry my 30 pounder in it. It puts too much pressure in the wrong areas for me since ds hit about 25 pounds. But I am sure it is safe, all you can do is try.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what my DD weighs...somewhere between 25 & 30 lbs...she just turned 2...and I carry her in it almost every day w/out pain/problems.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

My little girl is about 25 pounds, and I can carry her for hours with no problems. I think my own stregnth will run out before the Ergo does. 60 lbs!







:


----------

